# Lockouts [How to deposit Woodstone Massanutten?]



## jrreed (Jan 17, 2011)

I am considering purchasing a 2 or 4 bedroom lockout at Woodstone Massanutten through a resale.  I was wondering how you use one side of your lockout and then exchange the otherside.  Do you tell your home resort you are only using one side of the lockout and then you can exchange the other side or do you have to exchange both sides?


----------



## DeniseM (Jan 17, 2011)

Every resort is different.  Sometimes you reserve both sides, and deposit one reservation with the exchange company.  Sometimes your resort or owner reservations makes the deposit for you.

Have you done your research about the trading value of this resort?
-Season with strongest trading power.
-Trading power vs. the exchanges you hope to make.
-Exchange company to use.
-Best deposit strategy.


----------



## djs (Jan 17, 2011)

As Denise says, every resort is different.  The way mine works is that when I reserve my week I tell my resort that I want to split it.  They then give me two confirmation numbers and I can deposit both of them into II.  I could also deposit one and keep the other to use for myself (which would then be the week I booked with my resort).

My resort charges me an additional $49 on top of my maintenance fee if I want to split my unit.  I own an "Every Other Year" week so I don't get a week every year.  Because I own EOY the ability to split my unit can result in me having a week's vacation every year, so the added $49 is well worth it.


----------



## jrreed (Jan 17, 2011)

I am considering this resort because it is fairly close to where I live 4 hours away and I probably would get use out of it.  I just went last weekend for a stay at Eagle Trace with my family on the developer.  Of course they tried to sell us and I refused to purchase with them.  I would maybe trade every 3-4 years to go to Orlando.  Someone told me before on another post to get at one of the Gold Crowns (Woodstone or The Summit) for summer months because they trade the best.  That would also be the best time for my family to vacation.  This resort is associated with RCI.  Any deposit stategies would be helpful.

One thing that was brought up by the salesman is a Gold Card that some owners get through the developer that gives discounts on the activities at the resort.  Can anyone that owns at Massanutten maybe explain to me about the Gold Card and if this goes along when bought through resale?  Thank you for all the help.


----------



## Tommart (Jan 18, 2011)

*Woodstone Advice*

I own two weeks at Woodstone: a Casa 2-bedroom lockout that I bought from the developer, and a Luxury 4-bedroom lockout that I bought through resale.

I have the Gold card through my original purchase, but I have heard that those who bought through resale get the Gold card as well.  The Gold card gives you access to all facilities year round, and gives a discount for activities, e.g. golf, skiing, waterpark, etc. even if you're not staying at the resort.  The first time you check in, you will take a photo and get the card.

For example, the card gives about a $10 discount for each family member for golf, waterpark, and skiing.

It's easy to deposit one-half of a lockout and since almost all units are lockouts, Woodstone is quite experienced with doing this.  

It is a two-step process.  First, you call the number to pay your maintenance fee.  Second, you call the reservation number and reserve the unit.   Remember you can select Friday, Saturday, or Sunday check in.  At this point, you can tell the reservation desk to bank "the partial kitchen" half of your unit.  In about two business days, the deposit will show on rci.com.

If you have the 2-bedroom Casa lockout, it is essential you exchange the partial kitchen.  The full kitchen half has a lot more floor space, oven, and a large tub.

If you have the 4-bedroom Luxury lockout, or even the 4-bedroom deluxe lockout, there's not much difference between the two halfs.  The big difference is the partial kitchen does not have an oven.  

Go to massresort.com, Ownership, Contacts to get the two phone numbers.

We live 2 hours from Massanutten and have owned about five years.  It's great that we can load the car, and not worry about airline reservations, car rentals, number of bags, etc.
And Massanutten hasn't gotten old for us.  Each visit is a little different.  

Also it's easy to add an extra week in the off season though Last Chance for about $250.  We typically take an extra week during the year--though not always in Woodstone.  Last year we took an extra week on Labor Day week, but stayed in Eagle Trace.


----------



## Tommart (Jan 18, 2011)

jrreed said:


> I am considering purchasing a 2 or 4 bedroom lockout at Woodstone Massanutten through a resale.  I was wondering how you use one side of your lockout and then exchange the otherside.  Do you tell your home resort you are only using one side of the lockout and then you can exchange the other side or do you have to exchange both sides?



JRreed,
Since you haven't purchased yet, here's some additional comments:

The full kitchen size of the 2-bedroom lockout is quite nice, but the partial side is very small.  Still, due to the lower maintenance fees, the cost per Trading Point is lower with my two-bedroom lockout than my 4-bedroom Luxury lockout.

There are two 4-bedrooms:  Deluxe and Luxury.  The Deluxe is no longer built.  It is the Deluxe that is pictured in TUG.  Both have a lot of space (about 1200 sq. ft), but the Luxury is nicer.  The maintenance fees are about $20 more for the Luxury.  Both earn the same trading points.

Tom


----------



## jrreed (Jan 18, 2011)

*Fees*

So if you deposit one side of the lockout then you have to pay the fees either $179 to stay another week at Massanutten or $199 to trade to go to another resort.  Is this correct.  Thanks.


----------



## Tommart (Jan 18, 2011)

*You are Correct*

You are correct.  Massanutten relies on RCI to make changes to weeks you plan to stay.

If you want two consecutive weeks, you would need to deposit one-half, and then pick up the week you want it from RCI with the RCI exchange fee.  There is no charge to stay during your normally scheduled week.

You can buy just one-half of a lockout, and it will alternate from full to partial kitchen each year.  There's also about a 10% maintenance fee surcharge.  For example, if the MF is $560 for a 2-bed lockout, if you own only half (1-bedroom) your annual MF is about $280 + $28 = $308.

I considered buying two half units in consecutive weeks, but I didn't like the increased MF.  I also thought it was unlikely that I would stay two straight weeks.

Now, I have a mid-June lockout and a early August lockout, but I must deposit the other half unless I want to use both sides (which hasn't happened yet).  I also haven't used the June and August weeks in the same year.  But some year I will.

For what it's worth, I have deposited all my weeks this year and did the same in 2009 when we went to Hawaii.

This year I just went to Orange Lake in Orlando, and have reservations for Las Vegas in June and New Orleans in September.  I still have 26 TPs to use over the next two years.  We will go to Massanutten this year, but we haven't decided when.  I'll probably use the Bonus week ($179 and no TPs) that Massanutten gave me when I purchased my first week from them.  We also used a bonus week at Massanutten in 2009 and 2010.  We also used a bonus week at Daytona Beach in October 2010.

Another negative is that it always makes sense to deposit as two units, and RCI treats them as two separate deposits.  When I deposited my four units, I had five 18 TP deposits at RCI (one was from 2010).  I needed to pay $99 for RCI to combine them into a single deposit.  The Hilton at Vegas and Quarterhouse in New Orleans were both greater than 18 TPs.  The 3-bedroom at Orange Lake was 16 TPs and would have left 2 TPs that I would have needed to combine someday.

Combining allows one to exchange for something of greater value than a deposited week, and it extends the life of the points two years from the date of combining.  For example, if I don't use my 26 TPs, I can combine them with another deposit and extend them for two more years.


----------



## Tommart (Jan 18, 2011)

*Ebay Opportunity*

JR,
You have an opportunity on ebay.  There's a week 30 Woodstone unit two-bedroom lockoff offered.  It's rare for summer weeks to come up on ebay.

I own a week 31 two-bedroom lockout that cost me more money than I wish to publicize.  It is the one I bought from the developer.  

2BR Virginia MASSANUTTEN Gold Crown RED WEEK Timeshare


----------

